# 9mm RIFLE ballistics



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Does anyone out there have a source for ballistic tables for 9mm rifles or carbines? I am specifically looking at the Marlin camp carbine, but would also be interested in data from others, such as the Uzi, Ar-15 in 9mm, Wilkinson carbine, ect. I would like to compare it to .30 carbine ballistics. Has anyone here ever owned a Marlin camp carbine? What are your thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve in MI (Jun 10, 2000)

I have some ... I have shot the carbine model, It is a improvment but not a whole lot. I can post this or e-mail to you. The few articles that I read about it where that is was born out of need for police officers to be able to use the same ammo, even mags in some cases with a rifle. Lack of energy is biggest problem, I would not think about hunting deer with it. Let me know about the ballistics.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Steve;
I would be interested in seeing the data you have. You can post it on the site or email it....whatever your preference. I have posted this question on other boards without a whole lot of response so far. Just for the record, I was not considering this as a deer cartridge; I have other intended uses for it. Thanks.


----------



## Steve in MI (Jun 10, 2000)

Great I will get it to you ASAP. I had thought that it would benifit greatly formthe longer barrel. It helps but not very much the 9 mm is a rather anemic caliber. But it did group VERY well though a nice


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Tried the Marlin for coyotes in very tight cover a few years back, it's quick and worked well. Not much ballistically you can do with the load. Remember to get a different clip if you plan to hunt with it, the factory clip has too much capacity. Reasonable accuracy out to 75 yards or so with fairly standard loads.


----------

